# joining the icsi waiting list at GRI



## teenyweeny (May 10, 2014)

HI LADIES,  just wondering if anyone is in a similar position to me, just joining the waiting list for icsi at glasgow royal. i  feel relieved that we are finaly getting referred but also unsure about the waiting list times and how many apointments we will need to go to and what happens next....   does anyone have any advise or tips?? this website has been a godsend through many teary days and reminds me im not alone    wishing u all lots of luck


----------



## LoopyGladys (Apr 17, 2014)

Hi Carol, 

ICSI is what we are currently going through. I'm not really sure on the waiting list size now, but we were 24 months to reach the top of the waiting list. We reached the top of the waiting list sept last yr, but postponed treatment due to some personal reasons. I rung the clinic in February, had our first appt in March and Start my first cycle / injections this morning. 

Once you reach the top it goes by in a blur and so so quickly! Good luck with your Journey. Lea xx


----------



## teenyweeny (May 10, 2014)

Glad to hear the time goes by quickly. Good luck with ur cycle lea x


----------



## Little bumblebee (Oct 30, 2013)

I was put on waiting list April last year and reached the top in march this year I am hopefully starting cycle on Monday  I am from ayrshire and Arran and they have a waiting list of 12 months think glasgow and surroundings are around 18/24 month wait  xx


----------



## teenyweeny (May 10, 2014)

very best of luck for tomorrow bumblebee, will be keeping my fingers crossed for you. please keep us updated  xx


----------



## yellow76 (Jul 6, 2014)

LoopyGladys said:


> Hi Carol,
> 
> ICSI is what we are currently going through. I'm not really sure on the waiting list size now, but we were 24 months to reach the top of the waiting list


Hi Carol, I am new to this and looking for some advice. Do you mean there was a 24 month waiting list AFTER you went through your tests+semen analysis, or was that 24 months to get seen at the fertility clinic for your first appointment? We have had semen analysis and blood tests for him and internal exam for me last month and have second appointment at GRI on wednesday this week. We waited around a year to get the first appointment at GRI and are wondering if that means the waiting list is over or just begining  thanks xxx


----------



## mrsmcc7 (Aug 16, 2011)

Which area are you in hun?  
You go onto the waiting list from the date you're ref'd to GRI, so even if you need to wait for tests, etc you still don't lose any waiting time.

As far as I know the waiting times haven't changed and are still:  12 months for A&A/Lanarkshire and 24 months for Glasgow.

hth

Suzie x


----------



## yellow76 (Jul 6, 2014)

thanks suzie that's helpful.  i guess we've done most of the waiting then as we have the second appointment tomorrow.  really can't think of anything else! xx


----------



## teenyweeny (May 10, 2014)

i know the waiting is the worst part!! wishing u all a quick wait and success xxx


----------

